# bandsaw sled



## sbwertz (Oct 30, 2010)

Here is the bandsaw sled my husband made to cut up my logs into pen blanks








Log attached to front of sled with screws through pegboard






Back of sled showing tracks, handles and scales






A strip of plywood fits in the mitre slot on the bandsaw







sled in action cutting 3/4 inch slabs.


----------



## holmqer (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice idea, once you get close to the screws, do you use the fence for the last slice or two?


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 30, 2010)

holmqer said:


> Nice idea, once you get close to the screws, do you use the fence for the last slice or two?


 
Before you get close to the screws (which are pretty short) you have the problem of the curvature of the log causing the bottom of the log to no longer contact the base of the sled.  So when you get to the point where the log is no longer resting on the base you go to the fence, in this case about 1 1/2".  The last picture is the last slab taken with the sled.


----------



## Wildman (Oct 31, 2010)

Sharon, that's an outstanding sled!


----------



## Lulanrt (Dec 14, 2010)

Sharon 
What kind of wood is in the pic? Do you have local woods and if so would you like to trade?


----------

